# Авиация > Однополчане >  Североморск с воздуха

## Nazar

2Militarist(фото Ил-38 чуть позже)
Ностальгируй,может еще кому интересно будет

P.S.Все фотографии сняты моим отцом,Владимиром Назаровым старшим

----------


## Дилетант

Это ж вроде Мурманск и Оленегорск?

----------


## Nazar

> Это ж вроде Мурманск и Оленегорск?


А Вы когда-нибудь там были?
Если -бы были ,то таких вопросов не задавали

----------


## Militarist

Nazar,Спасибо за фотки! Абсолютный эксклюзив!!!
У меня вот, тоже кое-что есть. Автор снимков Алекс Д. (Kama_27), фамилию не пишу по понятным причинам.

----------


## Nazar

Блин,аж сердце защемило
точно в феврале все брощу и на встречу выпускников махну

----------


## Militarist

Везёт тебе!!! Для меня мой родной Североморск - недостижимая цель по многим причинам. Не был там уже с 87 года. 
Кстати, у меня есть ещё немного фоток авиагородка, "низа" и родной природы. Их мне прислал "Kama_27", мой знакомый из Сафоново. Снял даже мой 12-тый дом, подъезд и окна квартиры на пятом этаже. За что ему безмерно благодарен!  С его молчаливого согласия, вывешу одну на пробу.

----------


## Militarist

Отдельное СПАСИБО за фотки ИЛ-38!!!!

----------


## An-Z

> Это ж вроде Мурманск и Оленегорск?


 :lol:  пощадите его , ребята...

----------


## An-Z

а "малый Север" с воздуха похож на парусник, или яхту, не замечали? как нибудь выложу фотки...
а вообще наш Русский Север у всякого побывавшего там хоть пару дней, навсегда забирает хороший кусок сердца и всегда хочется вернутся туда и искать....

----------


## Anonymous

Все классно, и очень красиво. А особисты как всегда проспали.

----------


## Nazar

> Все классно, и очень красиво. А особисты как всегда проспали.


Не брали с собой на борт разведчики 8)  особистов :lol: 
А сейчас в этих фотографиях ничего секретного,фотографиям 20лет, да и от бывшего устройства аэродрома ,мало что осталось :cry:

----------


## Anonymous

> Не брали с собой на борт разведчики 8)  особистов :lol:


 Сами они конечно с экипажами не летали. А вот их уши и глаза, это вопрос спорный. У меня друг служил в Североморске в начале 80-х Гудзак Дима, может кто слышал?

----------


## Nazar

> У меня друг служил в Североморске в начале 80-х Гудзак Дима, может кто слышал?


К сожалению нет

----------


## А.Мельников

> а вообще наш Русский Север у всякого побывавшего там хоть пару дней, навсегда забирает хороший кусок сердца и всегда хочется вернутся туда и искать....


Это точно! Вернуться хочется, но увы..

----------


## А.Мельников

В старых отцовских фотографиях нашёл вот такую. Снято примерно в 1967-68 годах в Лиинахамари. Одного лейтенанта сбила машина и его решили вертолётом отправить в госпиталь в Мурманск (видимо черепно-мозговая травма была). Вертолётоной площадки в Лиинахамари тогда ещё не было, Ми-4 сел прямо на стадионе. Вертолёт случайно не из 830 полка?

----------


## An-Z

Жаль бортового номера не видно, но скорей всего 830 полка машина...

Североморцы, а как вам идея сделать "Историю" Североморска-1, по подобию Саваслейки, а может быть и лучше? Кой какие фрагменты истории 24 ОПЛАП у меня есть, фотки есть..  может соберёмся?

----------


## Nazar

> Жаль бортового номера не видно, но скорей всего 830 полка машина...
> 
> Североморцы, а как вам идея сделать "Историю" Североморска-1, по подобию Саваслейки, а может быть и лучше? Кой какие фрагменты истории 24 ОПЛАП у меня есть, фотки есть..  может соберёмся?


Двумя руками за

----------


## Nazar

Вот еще одну фотку нашел

----------


## Anonymous

Прошу разрешения влиться в ваши стройные ряды. Увидел знакомые
пейзажи и не вытерпел. Начинал на Малом,потом перевелся в Корзуново,оттуда в 1998г. перевели остатки 912 ОТАП в С-1.
Летал борт.техником. С уважением. Борис.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Прошу разрешения влиться в ваши стройные ряды. Увидел знакомые
> пейзажи и не вытерпел. Начинал на Малом,потом перевелся в Корзуново,оттуда в 1998г. перевели остатки 912 ОТАП в С-1.
> Летал борт.техником. С уважением. Борис.


Уже влились! :-)
А на чем летали, если не секрет?
И еще вопрос, вот Андрей написал небольшую статью по 912 отап:

http://info.airforce.ru/index.php/91...82%D0%B0%D0%BF

Может есть чем дополнить? Подробности, история, фотографии?

----------


## Anonymous

Безусловно, есть чем дополнить статью,необходимо подготовиться.
Начинал на Малом на Ка-27,29. В 912 ОТАП Ан-26.
Постараюсь заходить на форум почаще-приятно беседовать
"на одной частоте" :) Борис.

----------


## Anonymous

С 1996 г. по 1998 г. полком командовал  полковник Попков Валерий Федорович.
21.02.03. погиб, находясь в составе экипажа Ан-26 №07, при заходе на АС «Лахта».
На тот момент был инспектором  авиации СФ.
Полк был переведен на С-1 в мае 1998г. Восстановление и перегон техники
закончили в августе. Работка была проделана еще та… Сам принимал в ней самое живое участие. С Луостари самолет перелетал на Североморск-1 и его уже ждала банда с 
ключами, чтобы снять узлы и агрегаты для перегона следующего борта, включая
двигатели, винты, стойки шасси, ОЧК и многое другое.
Маловским было проще: они таскали  нелетающие вертолеты на водиле, по дороге
Малый-Североморск-1.Одним словом жуткая веселуха. 
Насчет фото. Есть видео-надо перегнать на DVD, сделать фото.
С уважением.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> С Луостари самолет перелетал на Североморск-1 и его уже ждала банда с ключами, чтобы снять узлы и агрегаты для перегона следующего борта, включая двигатели, винты, стойки шасси, ОЧК и многое другое.


А что так? Много было техники в нелетном состоянии? И как агрегаты в Луостари перетаскивали?




> Насчет фото. Есть видео-надо перегнать на DVD, сделать фото.


Было бы хорошо, хотя все же фотографии лучше - в смысле лучше качество :-)

----------


## Anonymous

Да,нелетающих бортов было много. Из всего парка на АС Луостари
осталось только 2 Ан-12, и те списаные. А железки перетаскивались
очень просто. Та же банда, которая их "откусила" от самолета,
загружала их в другой самолет, и он вез агреготы в Луостари.
Мы их там с песнями втречали, и все заново.
При этом в гарнизоне уже закрыли летно-техническую столовую, а 
зарплату не платили 3 месяца. Если кто из группы ликвидации
(нас так назвали почему-то) заходит на форум-ВСПОМНИМ-ВЗДРОГНЕМ? :twisted: 
Вообще это отдельная тема и не для форума. кому интересно,
мое мыло xfl69@mail.ru
А фото отсканирую. С уважением. Борис.

----------


## А.Мельников

> Снято примерно в 1967-68 годах в Лиинахамари.


Уточнение: 1967 год.

----------


## AC

А вот еще что я нашел:
http://severomorsk3.hut2.ru/index.htm
http://severomorsk3.hut2.ru/photo/Sev3fromSpace.jpg

----------


## Nazar

Да,знакомое место,только это не тот Североморск о котором упоминалось в заглавии,это очень маленький гарнизон,где в данное время базируется 279 окшап и находится он северо-восточнее Североморска-1.А вообще на нашем Севере было много Североморсков.
Cпасибо за ссылку.

----------


## AC

> Да,знакомое место,только это не тот Североморск о котором упоминалось в заглавии,это очень маленький гарнизон,где в данное время базируется 279 окшап и находится он северо-восточнее Североморска-1.А вообще на нашем Севере было много Североморсков.
> Cпасибо за ссылку.


Всегда пожалуйста...
Вот тут еще ребята сайтик склепали:
http://www.moravia.ru/gallery/displa...?album=3&pos=0
http://www.moravia.ru/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=3
http://www.moravia.ru/gallery/index.php
http://www.moravia.ru/index.php

----------


## Nazar

А эту новость сы уже осветили
http://scalemodels.ru/news/279.html

----------


## Vorob

Братцы! Увидел родное Сафоново. Отец у меня там служил с 1963 по 1968 оперативным авиации СФ, ну и, понятно, я в школу пошел (североморскую №2). Жили в финском домике - первый от школы. Помню ещё Бе-6 были и первые Бе-12. Какие были грибы, голубика, черника! 38 лет небыл там. Есть еще у кого фото Сафоново?

----------


## AC

http://severomorsk.hotmail.ru/1024x7...own/index.html

----------


## Владимирза

А я,Владимир, 10 лет своей молодости отдал Североморску-3. От правого до зам. командира АЭ. Затем был юг.Но те 10 лет самые близкие душе и сердцу. Нисколько не жалею а наоборот благодарю судьбу.

----------


## muk33

> Да,знакомое место,только это не тот Североморск о котором упоминалось в заглавии,это очень маленький гарнизон,где в данное время базируется 279 окшап и находится он северо-восточнее Североморска-1.А вообще на нашем Севере было много Североморсков.
> Cпасибо за ссылку.


не совсем с воздуха, НО

----------


## Nazar

То-же не совсем с воздуха, но не удержался.
Кузнецов как призрак :Smile:

----------

